# Bill Maher Presents: RELIGULOUS!



## j_absinthe (Sep 21, 2008)

For those who don't know about this, here's the trailer for his new documentary:

YouTube - Religulous | Bill Maher | In Theatres October 3, 2008

Now, first let me just start by saying that I belong to no denomination, nor am I an athiest, agnostic, any of that. I have my own ideas on religious experiences that are too much to go into here. I also, until recently, was not a fan of Bill Maher. Recently though, after seeing this trailer, watching "Real Time", and reading some of his articles, I have to admit I've been admiring him more and more.

Can he be an asshole, undoubtedly yes. An honest one though.

With all that said, I cannot WAIT for this film. 

Alot of people seem to be misunderstanding this film as something that it isn't, as an insult to God. It's not from what I understand, moreso an expose on the irrational fatanicsm that can sometimes be extremely harmful to people's sense of reason and rationality, especially the people who are supposed to be governing our lives as a society. I can't wait for the dialogues that I'm sure this film will spark!

That, and I too enjoy asking the folks who wait at the train stop with 'Watchtower' issues in hand about why the Devil still exists if God is omnipotent. Most are puzzled, the others start talking about "necessary evil" and, well, I won't draw this post out any further. 

Talk amongst yourselves.


----------



## brittanymorgan (Sep 21, 2008)

i love bill maher. i watch real time every friday, and i usually agree with him most of the time. but if you watched this past fridays episode, i was a little upset with him and when they were talking about religion. he became bitter and angry and started to generalize all people who are religious and calling them all dumb. now, i am in no way religious, but he made me mad. with that being said, i still want to see the movie, because he is hilarious.


----------



## stronqerx (Sep 21, 2008)

.....


----------



## concertina (Sep 21, 2008)

I cannot *WAIT* for this movie. This country has just...I don't have words for how upset the legislating of morality and Christian principles makes me. 

Quite frankly, as an Atheist, I agree with most everything that man says. So often, people ask me to explain why I'm an Atheist and I'm just flabbergasted. I have to explain what is, to me, the simplest, easiest to understand thing on the planet? But you, believing in a big guy upstairs, you have no explaining to do?! *YOU'RE* the normal one?!

That said, I can't wait to see this movie.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 21, 2008)

I cannot fucking stand Bill Maher.  There is no way I will be supporting him by seeing this movie.


----------



## brittanymorgan (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_ honestly i cannot believe that this is actually coming out. But then again the looseness and boldness of people now a days is just another reminder that the end is near._

 
you don't think that this movie should come out? then i am assuming you don't believe in the freedom of speech?


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_I believe there is a certain line that has been crossed. I have too laughed at religious jokes, but this man is not just simply joking, hes ridiculing people. I in no way want to see this movie because I do believe it is an insult to god. He is disrespeting god and those who believe in Him. I know we all have our opinions but this is just mine, and honestly i cannot believe that this is actually coming out. But then again the looseness and boldness of people now a days is just another reminder that the end is near. So to those who ask your self, if god exists why are people poor? why does evil exists? I say this to you, because these things must happen, for many reasons..such as faith. And also i say to you who says that poor people aren't rich in other ways? For all those believing in him will be kings/queens when the kingdom comes, wheather you have money or you are broke....those who believe have never ending life. God bless you all, and just remember this is my opinion i dont mean to upset anyone because you are all entitled to your own opinion._

 
Grrr...he was going on and on this morning basically about anyone who believes in a God is and idiot.  I don't know why that surprises me since he thinks anyone who disagrees with him is an idiot.  He just pisses me off.  DH likes to watch his show and all I do is yell back at the TV.  He's one of those people that can't see past his own nose.


----------



## user79 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the guy very much, I mean I know of him but don't watch him on TV. I'd like to see the movie though. I do think religious _fanaticism _is pretty ridiculous and causes so many problems.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I'm not familiar with the guy very much, I mean I know of him but don't watch him on TV. I'd like to see the movie though. I do think religious fanaticism is pretty ridiculous and causes so many problems._

 
ITA.  The same applies to the extreme left- and right-wingers.  It's the attitude of, "My way is the only way" that pisses me off.  They refuse to see or even acknolwedge any other possibility.  I may not agree with everyone, but I'm willing to acknowledge that my views aren't the only ones out there.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 21, 2008)

I saw the trailers for this today. I'm curious about this movie though I don't really know Maher that well.

I don't believe in any religions so I doubt I'll be insulted by this movie. I'll wait till some other ppl see it, check out the ratings, then decide whether I want to see it or not


----------



## *Stargazer* (Sep 21, 2008)

I love Bill Maher. 

I am not with him on his views on religion, though. He has the same kind of vitriolic hate for people of faith that religious fanatics have. 

It's interesting to me how so many uber-liberals RANT and RAVE against intolerance and then are the nastiest bigots when it comes to religious people. Love the hypocrisy. 

I may not believe in religion, but that doesn't make people who do some kind of slack-jawed morons.


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 22, 2008)

I'll definitely see this one, I like Bill Maher. He says a lot of things that many are thinking but are too afraid to just come out and say.. not that I agree with absolutely everything he rants about, because he _can_ go a bit overboard sometimes. but you can't say the man doesn't make valid points and crack you up in the process!


----------



## concertina (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_It's interesting to me how so many uber-liberals RANT and RAVE against intolerance and then are the nastiest bigots when it comes to religious people. Love the hypocrisy._

 
The things I believe don't affect anyone but myself. The things that uber-liberals want enacted into law don't affect anyone but the people that WANT the freedoms the law provides. 

However, when religious people enact laws, my freedoms are infringed upon. 

...so yes, I'm a bit 'nasty' when it comes to religion. I'm tired of my life being regulated by rules I don't believe in. 

Hypocritical? Absolutely! But I don't exactly see religious people in this country reaching out, en masse, to people at AIDS clinics or donating services or money to stem cell research that will save thousands, if not millions, of lives. 

Two hypocriticals don't make a right, of course, but the religious people in this country are not the 'innocents' in this situation. No one is.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_The things I believe don't affect anyone but myself. The things that uber-liberals want enacted into law don't affect anyone but the people that WANT the freedoms the law provides. 

However, when religious people enact laws, my freedoms are infringed upon. 

...so yes, I'm a bit 'nasty' when it comes to religion. I'm tired of my life being regulated by rules I don't believe in. 

Hypocritical? Absolutely! But I don't exactly see religious people in this country reaching out, en masse, to people at AIDS clinics or donating services or money to stem cell research that will save thousands, if not millions, of lives. 

Two hypocriticals don't make a right, of course, but the religious people in this country are not the 'innocents' in this situation. No one is._

 
There are plenty of things that uber-liberals want to OUTLAW. They certainly don't only want to protect freedoms. So the idea that their laws would only affect people who only want the freedoms they would bring doesn't make any sense. 

You know there are non-Republicans that are religious, right? And that they enact laws? Do you actually think that there are no religious people out there who are content to live their own lives without interfering with others? I'm fairly certain the Democratic presidential candidate identifies himself as a devout Christian. I'm also fairly certain he doesn't plan on attempting to push any his religious beliefs into the political arena. 

Religious people don't give charitable donations to AIDS clinics? Huh? 

At least you recognize your own hypocrisy, I guess.


----------



## concertina (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_There are plenty of things that uber-liberals want to OUTLAW. They certainly don't only want to protect freedoms. So the idea that their laws would only affect people who only want the freedoms they would bring doesn't make any sense. 

You know there are non-Republicans that are religious, right? And that they enact laws? Do you actually think that there are no religious people out there who are content to live their own lives without interfering with others? I'm fairly certain the Democratic presidential candidate identifies himself as a devout Christian. I'm also fairly certain he doesn't plan on attempting to push any his religious beliefs into the political arena. 

Religious people don't give charitable donations to AIDS clinics? Huh? 

At least you recognize your own hypocrisy, I guess._

 
You're right, I forgot about gun control. I'm blanking on other things they want to 'outlaw'...And even with gun control, its not an out and out 'outlawing'. I'm open to understanding what you're refering to when you say 'outlaw'ing of freedoms. If you care to share. 

I do recognize that there are Democratic Christians. Absolutely. I also notice that they don't do a lot of religious legislation. Thus, I chose that party to affiliate myself with. 

I was trying to point out the dual nature of hypocrisy. I failed apparently. Some of the people that need caring for most don't receive it because they fall outside of the acceptable perspective of the religious peoples in this country. You certainly don't read about massive church donations in that arena, or at least, I don't...and I look. 

My point in all of this is that you can't really scream 'SHENANNIGANS!' when people aren't tolerant of religious peoples when the religious peoples aren't incredibly tolerant or accepting, as a whole, themselves.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't disagree that there are lots of religious hypocrites, not at all. But when someone like Bill Maher is all about tolerance for everyone and then makes nasty generalizations about Christians (and they are generalizations, because he specifically calls them out as a whole), he loses credibility. 

I was thinking of gun control specifically. 

Samaritan's Purse is a large Christian organization that has an HIV/AIDS program. I know there are more, but that's the one I know off the top of my head.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brittanymorgan* 

 
_i love bill maher. i watch real time every friday, and i usually agree with him most of the time. but if you watched this past fridays episode, i was a little upset with him and when they were talking about religion. he became bitter and angry and started to generalize all people who are religious and calling them all dumb. now, i am in no way religious, but he made me mad. with that being said, i still want to see the movie, because he is hilarious._

 
I saw that episode of Real Time, and he really wasn't, he was frustrated that they weren't able to back their beliefs up. Will.I.Am. and the other guest who's name I can't recall- but who's accent I did fancy- became flustered when they were challenged with a logical argument.

I can't speak for Bill Maher, but I know that art is open to interpretation. I interpret this film, as art, as a critique not against God, but the people who have misused Him/Her/It and have become irrational.

People's relationship with God is an emotional thing, and when one is overly emotional, they're sense of reasoning becomes clouded and unfocused. Now, it's ok when it's the guy on the corner with the picket signs telling us that "Fags Are Hellbound!" and whatnot, but when that kind of person is in a position of democratic power, it's scary. 

Yes, there are rational people of religious faith who can support that faith with a great sense of articulation and reason, but that isn't what this film is about from what I can tell.

I haven't seen it yet, so I may end up eating my words on that one, we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## couturesista (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brittanymorgan* 

 
_i love bill maher. i watch real time every friday, and i usually agree with him most of the time. but if you watched this past fridays episode, i was a little upset with him and when they were talking about religion. he became bitter and angry and started to generalize all people who are religious and calling them all dumb. now, i am in no way religious, but he made me mad. with that being said, i still want to see the movie, because he is hilarious._

 
I saw that broadcast too, and I felt the same way. I have no problem with people having faith. I do enjoy his commentary but that epi had me a something
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Male guest( I can't remember his name, I know he was British) was definitely on pt and I applaud his response to Bill.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I still want to see the movie though.


----------



## stronqerx (Sep 22, 2008)

.....


----------



## stronqerx (Sep 22, 2008)

.....


----------

